# Real Estate Investment Network-Don Cambell



## showmethemoney45 (Feb 27, 2015)

Do any body have any experiences with the REIN they would like to share? Good? Bad? Whatever.
Thanks,


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Never trust a company that makes money on seminars, books, CDs, DVDs, courses, and memberships instead of the actual topic they are promoting. 

I know a lot of rein deals that have gone bankrupt...that's usually when I buy them. 

Of course, when you're in the cult, and spending your money, your convinced it's a great thing...


----------



## showmethemoney45 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just a Guy said:


> Never trust a company that makes money on seminars, books, CDs, DVDs, courses, and memberships instead of the actual topic they are promoting.
> 
> I know a lot of rein deals that have gone bankrupt...that's usually when I buy them.
> 
> Of course, when you're in the cult, and spending your money, your convinced it's a great thing...


thats what I was thinking. Thats why I like this place. I can talk to money minded people without having to buy anything.


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue (Jan 7, 2015)

I have no idea about REIN, I was invested in many real estate company but I get the name of this real estate company first time from this forum only. 
But I have some curiosity towards this company, so I just go through the review of REIN from there I get to know that it is a Canadian business and from one of Canada's leading resource center of real estate investors.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Rein is the real estate investment network. Don Campbell is a realtor, author and investor out of Ontario. Years ago he set up the "network" as a way for fellow "investors" to get in on real estate "investing". Many of the ways he pitches buying properties are in the more grey areas of financing, and seem to leave the investor quite exposed financially.

The system works great as long as prices rise as a substantial rate, so the early 2000's had a lot of converts.

In reality, don seems to make a lot of money not from investments, but rather from "free" seminars which encourage you to buy books, CDs, and information as well as encourage you to sign up for exclusive boot camps and training sessions which cost a lot of money...once in these sessions, they give you a few ideas, a lot of hype, and encourage you to sign up for higher level "exclusive" boot camps and training sessions...of course, each of these levels all have books, CDs and information for sale.

One Rein investor I know had a YouTube video, now removed, where she talked about how in 2004 she had no real estate and a fairly low net worth but, by 2007, had a rediculous number of doors (over 100) and a net worth of 1.4 million or something. If you did the math, she had less than $15,000 in equity per door by her own numbers which, with rein, are usually inflated calculations to begin with.

We all know what happened to real estate in 2007.

About 2009 I went in and bought several properties she used to own for less than 40% of what she paid (not talking what she claimed they were worth, but what was paid for them), I looked up the owner and that's how I found the information.

At the time, the buildings were a financial mess, many people on title for properties she owned didn't even know they were on title, and could never have qualified (like the resident manager, who barely spoke English yet somehow "owned", 3 units to his surprise befor he was forced into bankruptcy. The condo fees, because there was no official board or owners, hadn't been collected in 3 years, no bills had been paid in that time either (like utilities), everything was charged back to the units on papar. 

As the properties sold out of foreclosure, all theses charges were paid by the seller (bank) and the money was supposed to go back into the condo but she managed to get the property manager to transfer about $40,000 to her before she left. We reported her to the real estate boards and initiated legal action against her...

Last I saw, she has started doing it again...pitching units to other investors...not sure if she's still going, completely bankrupt, or in jail.

Now, I'd like to say she was an anomaly, and maybe the theft part was, but I've definately run into many properties where rein members overpaid, were highly overextended and wound up getting foreclosed on, so his techniques of finding places isn't very good.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I've worked for a few REIN members over the years. Years ago now REIN did want me to go check out their meetings. I don't like social events so I declined. I had a few readers ask me over the years if their membership is worth it. I did ask REIN to review their material to see if I thought it would be a useful teaching tool for new investors so I could answer my reader's questions. They invited me to more meetings. Which I also declined. 

Then a while later the trademark dispute I went through where my business name was trademarked and I had to fight to get it back was related to REIN Members. In particular the REIN VP Patrick Francey and Jared Hope another REIN Member. 

I also wrote an amusing blog post about Don Campbell's bad numbers. http://landlordrescue.ca/how-to-analyse-property-cash-flow/


----------



## showmethemoney45 (Feb 27, 2015)

Berubeland said:


> I've worked for a few REIN members over the years. Years ago now REIN did want me to go check out their meetings. I don't like social events so I declined. I had a few readers ask me over the years if their membership is worth it. I did ask REIN to review their material to see if I thought it would be a useful teaching tool for new investors so I could answer my reader's questions. They invited me to more meetings. Which I also declined.
> 
> Then a while later the trademark dispute I went through where my business name was trademarked and I had to fight to get it back was related to REIN Members. In particular the REIN VP Patrick Francey and Jared Hope another REIN Member.
> 
> I also wrote an amusing blog post about Don Campbell's bad numbers. http://landlordrescue.ca/how-to-analyse-property-cash-flow/


Love it! Thanks for that post. We were in the "cult" a few years ago but finally broke free. The first book had a few good tips but then it was all a sh*t show of advertising for more seminars. Everyone and their brother is trying to get your money. Full of realtors/brokers/property managers pumping you up and exaggerating the blissful life you will have with real estate and minimizing the problems. I just wanted to hear what others had to say.
Thanks,


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I actually agree about the first book, but now it seems like most of the material produced is woo thinking, positivity speak and I swear I'm allergic to that ****. Some people would call me a dream stealer, and I am! I care about your numbers not your state of mind. 

I'm just cranky like that.


----------

